# Windows 7 hängt sich beim booten auf - Abgesichter Modus geht!



## FreshStyleZ (6. März 2010)

*Windows 7 hängt sich beim booten auf - Abgesichter Modus geht!*

Jetzt versteh ich den rummel, den "amdintel" hier so macht.
Vor 15 Minuten hab ich ganz normal meinen PC heruntergefahren.
Nun starte ich meinen PC wie immer und was kommt? Das Windowslogo und dann nichts! Das Numpadlicht geht aus und der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz.
Load Fail-Safe Settings, Systemwiederherstellung und Memtest (zuletzt vor einer Woche) verhalfen zu nichts. Bin echt verzweifelt. Formatieren will ich eigentlich nicht...
Bin sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir helfen könnt!
€: Ram 2x2 Gb G.Skill DIMM Kit Cl9, Catalyst 10.1


----------



## klyer (6. März 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt sich beim booten auf - Abgesichter Modus geht!*

systemreparatur mal versucht?


----------



## FreshStyleZ (6. März 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt sich beim booten auf - Abgesichter Modus geht!*

wo ist dann denn ?


----------



## klyer (6. März 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt sich beim booten auf - Abgesichter Modus geht!*

von dvd starten, und dann im installationsmenü ->reparatur auswählen


----------



## FreshStyleZ (6. März 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt sich beim booten auf - Abgesichter Modus geht!*

danke. mal schauen was kommt. Ich wette, dass das ein reinfall wird...
€: Durch irgendeinen unerklärlichen Grund startet Windows 7 normal.
Trotzdem danke für deinen Tipp. werde das in meinem hinterkopf bewaren, da ich davon ausgehen, dass das gleiche Problem wieder auftauchen wird.


----------



## \\alex (6. März 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt sich beim booten auf - Abgesichter Modus geht!*

Schau doch mal im Systemlog: _Systemsteuerung > Verwaltung > Ereignisanzeige > Windows Protokolle > System_ oder _Anwendung_.

Bei mir wollte der Rechner mal nicht Hochfahren, weil sich ein VMware Service komischerweise aufgehängt hat.


Alex


----------



## FreshStyleZ (7. März 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt sich beim booten auf - Abgesichter Modus geht!*

hier mal alle fehler unter "system"


> Das Laden folgender Boot- oder Systemstarttreiber ist fehlgeschlagen:
> discache
> PSINKNC
> spldr
> ...





> Bei DCOM ist der Fehler "1084" aufgetreten, als der Dienst "ShellHWDetection" mit den Argumenten "" gestartet wurde, um den folgenden Server zu verwenden:
> {DD522ACC-F821-461A-A407-50B198B896DC}





> Der Dienst "Computerbrowser" ist vom Dienst "Server" abhängig, der aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gestartet wurde:
> Der Abhängigkeitsdienst oder die Abhängigkeitsgruppe konnte nicht gestartet werden.





> Der Prozess Explorer.EXE hat den/das Neustart von Computer ***** für Benutzer *****-PC\***** aus folgendem Grund initialisiert: Anderer Grund (nicht geplant)
> Begründungscode: 0x0


Die fehler wiederholen sich im Protokoll.
als der pc ohne probleme gebootet hatte, stand nichts von Fehlern im Protokoll, außer natürlich, dass Punkbuster nicht gestartet werden konnte... ist aber normal bei mir
€: 	  	C:\Program Files (x86)\DeviceVM\Browser  Configuration Utility\BCU.exe
was zur hölle ist das?


----------



## FreshStyleZ (17. März 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt sich beim booten auf - Abgesichter Modus geht!*

Schon wieder das gleiche Problem und mit gleichen Fehlern


> Das Laden folgender Boot- oder Systemstarttreiber ist fehlgeschlagen:
> discache
> PSINKNC
> spldr
> ...


ich hab herausgefunden, dass Wanarpv6 Remote access via IP v6 (MS) ist.
ebenfalls, dass PSINKNC eine Datei von Panda Cloud Antivirus ist.
spldr bedeutet angeblich Security Process Loader.
Discache und VMM sind die dienste von microsoft...
bin echt am verzweifeln... ich werd erstmal die reperatur von dvd probieren
€:  kaum mach ich die dvd rein, bootet er nicht von der, sondern startet win7 normal und ohne absturz
so langsam hab ich das gefühl, dass win7 sich irgendwelche daten von der dvd holt.
sry fürs pushen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 hängt sich beim booten auf - Abgesichter Modus geht!*

Drücke beim Bios Bildschirm wenn du ins Bios gehen kannst die F8 Taste dann kommt ein Bootmenü wo du auswählen kannst wofon du starten willst, leg die Win7 DVD rein und starte vom DVD Laufwerk. Und dann mal die reperatur Funktion, wenn nich geht schallte im Bios mal die s.m.a.r.t. funktion für die Festplatte an wenn es da Probleme gibt werden die dann von dieser Funktion dann erkannt und gemeldet.


----------

